# Sexy Frog or... is it?



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

Heyas im trying to figure this out, idk He She Heshe. Help a frogger out pls, more pics @ http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/74757-2-probable-male-azureus-vivarium.html


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

As far as i can tell its female. Its high arch and medium toe pads about 1yr old its partner looks identical in every way except the spots.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah that definitely looks like a female.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

My female is definitely a lot larger than my male, and they are the same age. They've started breeding for the first time in the past month and I have about 15 eggs and tads now.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice sideboob.


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks Heartfreak I agree, but i've gotten a few differences of opinion. Botany an tclipse are you in agreement. Sorry but im still running neck&neck with the sex. Maybe i should do a poll any more help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Any other pics of said frog, full body?


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

botanyboy03 said:


> Any other pics of said frog, full body?


Link from first post has some really nice ones. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/74757-2-probable-male-azureus-vivarium.html
Thanks


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh, its one of those?


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

botanyboy03 said:


> Oh, its one of those?


Yes I bought the pair, both are the same in everyway except the spots. I am refering to these pictures because, my camera is noway that good and they are great pictures so thought they would help.


----------

